# Seiko Sportsmatic - 1967 Vintage



## ajay (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi

I'm new to the forum but thought I's share some pictures with you of a watch that I really like.

Bought it recently on eBay. I really like it as it manages to look retro, but is also very classic and can be worn today without looking out of place.

I think it's stood the test of time (no pun intended)!!

My son is wearing it at the moment, as he's caught the watch bug too, he's only 10!

Ajay


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Lovely watch Ajay - really like the look of that one. :thumbsup: Enjoy!

These are very nice pieces and a good size too for a vintage watch, quite underrated IMHO - I have this one from 1966


----------



## ajay (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Mark!

Your 1966 vintage is a beaut, great pic too!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Two fine vintage seikos. As the OP says they look timeless. Have these been restored? Or just stood the test of time well?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice watch and a classic I have this one from 1960 which is completely different in design from yours notice the difference in the logs no SEIKO in bold letters.


----------



## ajay (Mar 27, 2010)

rutteger said:


> Two fine vintage seikos. As the OP says they look timeless. Have these been restored? Or just stood the test of time well?


Thanks for the feedback

Unfortunately as I only recently acquired the watch I don't know too much about its history, I think the crystal is new as it's unblemished, but there is very minor wear on the case which leads me to believe it has simply led a very gentle life.


----------



## ajay (Mar 27, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> Very nice watch and a classic I have this one from 1960 which is completely different in design from yours notice the difference in the logs no SEIKO in bold letters.


That 1960 model is great. I like the logo and lettering too, very much a product of its time, but still classy today


----------

